# Snake skin on my balcomy



## Plutosavage (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi can anyone identfy this snake. I live in Tuntable Creek near lismore NSW on acreage. I find a lot of python skins at my place but this is the first one i've found without markings. It was up in the support beams of my balcony quite high off the ground. it's about 1.5m long and i can count 19 scales across. Thanks. I thought it might be a brown but I found they have 17 scales. What do you think? Cheers.


----------



## saximus (Feb 6, 2013)

I would say Brown Tree Snake from that scale count, the shape of the head scales and the size of the eyes


----------



## Zipidee (Feb 6, 2013)

I reckon Brown Tree as well.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep, looks like a BTS to me also. That big boofy head and googly eyes are a dead giveaway regardless of scale count :lol:


----------

